# Phòng mạch > Thầy bói xem voi >  Đục tranh gỗ bị rằn ngang, nhờ mọi người xem giùm

## AnyWay360

chào tất cả anh em trong diễn đàn, sau một hồi hết bị nhiễu thì đến phần test thử máy, e có thử đục tranh gỗ và kết quả như hình :



e thấy là hình chạy có nét rằn rằn , nhưng tấm nền lại láng và ko để lại vết gì. một số khúc cao thấp thì lại đẹp trơn tru nhưng phần lớn vẫn bị rằn ngang. Mọi người tư vấn giùm em có thể là đang bị gì với?
Thông số chạy: 
+ Dùng phần mềm Vetric Aspire
+ Dao 6mm mũi 0.4 mm , góc 20 độ
+ F700, S18000, chiều sâu cắt 4.5mm, mỗi lần dịch dao 0.2 mm.

----------


## ktshung

do file mẫu bạn à

----------

maxft2911

----------


## maxft2911

> do file mẫu bạn à


hic, thank bạn. bạn có file nào đơn giản để mình có thể test lại đc ko, hình nhỏ nhỏ thôi , hình mình chưa biết vẽ, chỉ lụm lặt trên diễn đàn rồi về thử.

----------

